# Species Id



## RitaC (May 21, 2020)

What kind of tortoise is this? She’s old, over 50 years old.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2020)

It would help if we knew where the tortoise originally came from - east coast or west coast. It looks to be one of the gopherus species, not native to Massachusetts. If it came from the east, it's a Florida gopher tortoise; from the west, a western desert tortoise; from the south a Texas tortoise. Because of the poor shape he's in it's difficult to know for sure. He's stunted and pyramided and his beak is overgrown. All of the tortoises I listed above are protected by law and require a permit to keep.

I might be totally off base and he's a Greek tortoise, but I don't think so.


----------



## zovick (May 21, 2020)

RitaC said:


> View attachment 295203
> View attachment 295204
> 
> What kind of tortoise is this? She’s old, over 50 years old.


Do you know anything about the tortoise's history other than how old it is? Such as where it was found or bought? And how certain are you of the age? Was it possibly owned by one of your family members?

From the size and shell markings, it looks like a Texas Tortoise (Gopherus berlandieri). They were sold fairly commonly many years ago, but are now protected and rarely seen available any longer. It is unusual that it has lasted so long in MA, since they didn't used to survive very well in the north years ago. I know this from experience. I had many tortoises in my younger days and lived in Winchester, MA for many years.

Here is a link to some pictures of Texas Tortoises: 





__





gopherus berlandieri - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## RitaC (May 21, 2020)

I don't have much info. She is up for adoption at the local MSPCA. According to them she is 53 years old. Her previous owner unfortunately passed away from COVID-19. Thats all I know.


----------



## MichaelL (May 21, 2020)

It's a Texas Tortoise.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 21, 2020)

RitaC said:


> I don't have much info. She is up for adoption at the local MSPCA. According to them she is 53 years old. Her previous owner unfortunately passed away from COVID-19. Thats all I know.


I just seen that post! Im from MA too. Good looking out


----------



## RitaC (May 21, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> It would help if we knew where the tortoise originally came from - east coast or west coast. It looks to be one of the gopherus species, not native to Massachusetts. If it came from the east, it's a Florida gopher tortoise; from the west, a western desert tortoise; from the south a Texas tortoise. Because of the poor shape he's in it's difficult to know for sure. He's stunted and pyramided and his beak is overgrown. All of the tortoises I listed above are protected by law and require a permit to keep.
> 
> I might be totally off base and he's a Greek tortoise, but I don't think so.


Why do you say this tortoise is in poor shape?


----------



## RitaC (May 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just seen that post! Im from MA too. Good looking out


I tried getting more info from the MSPCA that has her, but got a pretty generic email response. Either they don't know much about her or they are overwhelmed with people contacting them. ?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 21, 2020)

RitaC said:


> I tried getting more info from the MSPCA that has her, but got a pretty generic email response. Either they don't know much about her or they are overwhelmed with people contacting them. ?‍


Im sure they dont get many tortoises around here.. so they prob have no idea about care or anything else


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2020)

RitaC said:


> Why do you say this tortoise is in poor shape?


The growth is stunted, it's shell is deformed from living in the house with no UVB from the sun, it's pyramided from being kept too dry, the beak is overgrown, its nails sre curly from MBD, to name just a few.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 21, 2020)

It does look like a Texas tortoise... but i might be the worse tortoise id’er on here lol


----------



## method89 (May 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It does look like a Texas tortoise... but i might be the worse tortoise id’er on here lol


Everyone says that about you, I just didn't think you knew....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 21, 2020)

method89 said:


> Everyone says that about you, I just didn't think you knew....


Geez.. 1 out of 1000 is not that bad. I wish i had those odds for powerball


----------



## RitaC (May 21, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> The growth is stunted, it's shell is deformed from living in the house with no UVB from the sun, it's pyramided from being kept too dry, the beak is overgrown, its nails sre curly from MBD, to name just a few.


This girls had a tough life so far then. I know a lot of people are inquiring about her because she made the news. I hope they give her to a home that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Melissacoop (May 23, 2020)

Poor baby. How will anyone be able to care for her correctly without knowing her species??


----------

